# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Raar gevoel in mijn linkerarm

## carly63

ik heb al een tijdje last van een flauw doof gevoel in mijn linkerhand en ik zit ook niet lekker in mijn vel heb veel last van àngstgevoelens en huilbuien ik weet niet meer wat ik moet doen

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Carly,

Is het een beetje een tintelend gevoel? Of heb je meer het gevoel dat je linkerhand echt 'dood' voelt? Dit soort dingen zijn moeilijk te achterhalen, maar had wel ergens gelezen dat je sinds kort van de Seroxat afbent. Zou dit geen bijwerking van het stoppen kunnen zijn? 

Ik zou je adviseren hiermee naar de huisarts te gaan, ook met die angstgevoelens en huilbuien, misschien is het toch beter om weer terug aan de seroxat te gaan wanneer je toen het idee had dat je je echt veel beter voelde.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## carly63

hallo Sylvia
ik heb het gevoel alsof mijn arm lam aanvoelt en branderig
en bedankt voor je advies ik ga zeker naar de huisarts toe om uit te sluiten dat het iets lichamelijks is 

groetjes carly

----------


## lizzyc

seroxat; ik krijg hier een naar gevoel bij , omdat ik hier heel slechte ervaringen mee heb (partner): kreeg na het afbouwen borstvorming, koel reageren etc..
sinds enkele bezoeken aan haptonoom veel beter.
ik weet dat er mensen zijn die anti-depressiva nodig hebben, maar de arts in het ziekenhuis had ook zeer slechte ervaringen bij dit middel.
wens je in ieder geval heel veel sterkte en hoop dat je voor jezelf weet wat voor jou het beste is.
klachten hoeven natuurlijk geen bijwerking te zijn. 
carpaal tunnenlsyndroom is ook een mogelijkheid, hoe dan ook: beterschap!

----------


## Agnes574

Weet je intussen al iets meer Carly?

----------

